# Sajnos, hogy ...



## francisgranada

Sziasztok!

Nekem a _sajnos_ után valahogy nem stimmel a _hogy_. Példa:
_Sajnos, hogy XY nem jött el a találkozóra._

Szerintem jobb így:
_Sajnos (,) XY nem jött el a találkozóra. _
vagy 
_Kár, hogy XY nem jött el a találkozóra._

Mi a véleményetek? 

(az interneten rengeteg példa van a _sajnos, hogy_-ra és a környezetemben használják is)


----------



## AndrasBP

Szia! 

Nekem sem stimmel a "sajnos, hogy". Helytelennek érzem, de nem is láttam/hallottam még ilyet.


----------



## uress

Sajnálatos, hogy és sajnálom, hogy van sajnos,hogy.


----------



## Zsanna

A _sajnálatos_ melléknév és a _sajnál_ ige után a Nyelvművelő kézikönyv is használja a hogyot, de a *sajnos* után nem. (Pl. sajnos, el kell mennem*)

Kivéve akkor, amikor _sajnálatos _értelemben jelenik meg: "nagyon is sajnos, hogy így van"*. Bár nekem ez is egy kicsit furcsán hangzik, valószínűleg azért, mert ez a melléknévi alak már régiesnek számít.

* A kézikönyvből származó példák


----------



## francisgranada

Köszönöm a válaszaitokat és jólesik, hogy egyetértünk.


Zsanna said:


> ...  Kivéve akkor, amikor _sajnálatos _értelemben jelenik meg: "nagyon is sajnos, hogy így van"...


Ez érdekes.  Talán (legalábbis részben) magyarázatot ad az aránylag sok példára  a "sajnos, hogy" használatára (kb. 66 500 a  Google-ban).


----------



## Encolpius

Itt a véleményem: 
Sajnos nem jött el a találkozóra. 
Kár, hogy nem jött el a találkozóra. 
Sajna, hogy nem jött el a talira.


----------



## Zsanna

Encolpius said:


> Itt a véleményem:
> Sajnos*,* nem jött el a találkozóra. (...)


Úgy veszem észre, hogy a _sajnos_ után vessző kell, valószínűleg amiatt, hogy mondatszó.

Ami a "sajnos, hogy" előfordulásának gyakoriságát illeti, francis, szerintem itt inkább a "kár, hogy" köszön vissza. 
Nagyon gyakori manapság az ilyen jellegű hiba (szerintem ebben a másik témában is ilyesmiről volt szó), tehát még ha volt is ilyen használat, szerintem az már annyira elavult, hogy biztosan nem az lett felelevenítve. Persze ez csupán megérzés.


----------



## AndrasBP

A vonatkozó szabályt egyelőre nem tudom pontosan megfogalmazni, de a "sajnos" után többnyire *nincs *vessző.

A "sajna" nekem a "sajnos" egy bizalmasabb változatának tűnik, így azt sem mondanám, hogy "sajna, hogy". Egyszerűen csak: "Sajna nem jött el."


----------



## Zsanna

Vonatkozó szabályról én sem tudok semmit pontosan (ld. a NyKK köv. idézetét*), csak visszakövetkeztettem az alapján, hogy mind a Nyelvművelő Kézikönyv, mind az értelmező szótár példáiban volt vessző. De azt én is érzem, hogy bizonyos esetekben másképp hangsúlyozzuk (ill. tartunk szünetet v. sem) a szót a mondaton belül, ami arra utalhat, hogy írásban kell-e vessző vagy sem.

* "Ilyen értékben a mondat értelmétől függően többnyire vesszővel választjuk el a mondat többi részétől, akárcsak a _sajna_ szót.

A _sajna_ alakról ezt írja a Nyelvművelő Kézikönyv (1985-ös kiadás):
"A _sajnál_ igéből csonkult _sajna_ mindig mondat értékű szó. A múlt század végén s e század első felében főleg az irodalomban volt divatos. ... Ma egy kissé régiesnek érezzük, inkább a bizalmas társalgásban, tréfás mellékízzel használjuk."
(A könyv példái: "A falon, _sajna_, csak nyomatok és reprodukciók."
"[Egy sereg leányba] voltam szerelmes,... legtöbbjükbe, _sajna_, egészen hiába.")

Szóval a "sajna, hogy" ebben sem jelenik meg.


----------

